# Maple and ebony



## Texasstate (Apr 6, 2019)

Chefs knife

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2019)

That's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Apr 6, 2019)

Love it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 7, 2019)

The handle is super nice, what with the Ebony laced in! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 8, 2019)

Incredible depth on that maple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

